# Tulip Lace Hat (K)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This is the Tulip Lace Hat from the book "60 Quick Luxury Knits".

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-lace-hat-2

I used 2 hanks of Sapphires-n-purls hand dyed merino wool, sport weight and size US 3 & US 5 needles.

I modified the pattern to suit my yarn choice (pattern calls for DK weight) and opted for a slightly slouchy modification as well.

I don't care for standard (1x1, 2x2) ribbing for a hat band (what the pattern called for) so I almost always replace that. For this hat I used a variation of the slip stitch ribbing pattern.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful &#128587;


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

This is beautiful from every angle.
Can you explain that ribbing? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

Very pretty hat


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Love it, & those single columns between the sets of lace are a really nice design element.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

nankat said:


> This is beautiful from every angle.
> Can you explain that ribbing? Thanks for sharing


Here is a link to the slip stitch rib pattern. As I said, I modified it slightly.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-fancy-slip-stitch-rib-pattern/

I have a book (sometimes use online sources as well) with stitch patterns. I use the book/online sourced patterns as substitutions.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your great looking hat. Thanks also for including the information to help anyone that would want to make the same pattern.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Beautiful hat, lovely work Amy!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Cute hat.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks for the link, Amy.

I have saved it for my next hat.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work and color.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Very pretty hat - especially like the colour.

 :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

So chic!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely, as usual. The color is gorgeous and I agree with you about the ribbing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

So... Can I keep it?!?! Lol


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is lovely!!!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Great hat, really like your choice of color.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Love what you did to change the pattern. Your work is always beautiful. Yea, I would keep it, looks great on you.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Your hat is gorgeous. The yarn you chose is very beautiful.
I'm glad you posted a photo of yourself wearing the hat, as it is the best way to showcase the style. I definitely think you should keep it, or knit yourself another one.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love the hat. I love your version better. The color is gorgeous. But I have to tell you I'm angry at you! I had to buy a new book because of you, haha. Now I just need to knit something from it!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice. I really like the yarn color. Yummy!


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Really beautiful hat! Wish I didn't have to buy the entire book to get the pattern, though, LOL!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Great hat- love both versions, yours and the original.
Nicely done!


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Both a beautiful hat and colour. Maybe keep this one for yourself and make another to gift?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice hat and gorgeous color!!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> So... Can I keep it?!?! Lol


Absolutely. Looks gorgeous on you or should I say, you look gorgeous wearing it. :thumbup: A winner again.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Beautiful hat. Pattern design is lovely. Is it easy to remember or is it one of those patterns where you have to keep looking at the instructions.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Really nice hat. Keep it, looks good on you.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

AmyKnits said:


> This is the Tulip Lace Hat from the book "60 Quick Luxury Knits".
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-lace-hat-2
> 
> ...


Your hat is very beautiful. The yarn is gorgeous and it looks fantastic on you. Yes, you shoukd keep it, or make another!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

What a great hat, thanks for sharing


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

altogirl said:


> Really beautiful hat! Wish I didn't have to buy the entire book to get the pattern, though, LOL!


To be fair, I bought the book for a different pattern, but they all are really nice.😁😁😁


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

suedenie said:


> Beautiful hat. Pattern design is lovely. Is it easy to remember or is it one of those patterns where you have to keep looking at the instructions.


Very easy to remember... 6 (if I remember correctly) stitch repeat all around the hat, next row KNIT, so I move the markers over the one stitch on the KNIT round so they are all where they belong for the next lace round.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely hat, I really like that rib with the lace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Love the hat, love the rib and love the slouch. Good job as usual and thanks for giving the details.

When I knit a hat that I want to keep, I hide it.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice hat. Lovely colour.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> To be fair, I bought the book for a different pattern, but they all are really nice.😁😁😁


I spent hours on Ravelry yesterday, looking for a hat pattern that I thought I'd like. This one ticks all the boxes for me, so I think I'll buy the book on Amazon. It really is beautiful and looks even more so on you!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is a lovely hat in a very pretty colour. I like your ribbing modifications.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Very nice job.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I like the ribbing very much.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely hat Amy...beautiful color, pattern, and knitting. Keep it, looks great on you!
Edie... ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I love your hat, especially the color.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Gorgeous knit! I, too, love sapphires-n-purls yarn. Her colorways are luscious. I need to order more from her.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

So well knitted hat! Love the color :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great hat! Love the colour.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Love the colour, love the hat.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Very nice. 
Back in the 80's I made an afghan called Irish Lace using the same pattern stitch. The pattern was in one of the women's magazines. It looks nice as a hat.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautiful hat- thanks for the link!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful hat and a very pretty colour.&#128049;


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice work Amyknits. I like the mods. I was also able to find that my library has a copy of the book, so guess where I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

LizR said:


> Very nice.
> Back in the 80's I made an afghan called Irish Lace using the same pattern stitch. The pattern was in one of the women's magazines. It looks nice as a hat.


Is this perhaps a standard lace pattern stitch, available somewhere not as a hat ???

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Is this perhaps a standard lace pattern stitch, available somewhere not as a hat ???
> 
> &#55356;&#57102;&#55356;&#57101;&#55356;&#57103;


I think perhaps it is. It is exactly the same as the afghan and i believe a multiple of 5+ stitches. I am away for the winter and this is one pattern I didn't scan into my computer. I also made three baby blanket sizes.


----------



## Billie Dawn (Jan 11, 2016)

I have this book too! Its a nice hat pattern, but I think you would have been better off with the original ribbing. The ribbing you used is very pretty but I think it would be better suited to a sweater or jacket. It seems a bit heavy for a lace hat, dont you think? When designing (or re-designing haha) a pattern, you will want to keep scale in mind! I know you like to put your signature on other peoples designs, so this was a nice try! Then again, its just a hat! LOL 

BTW, did you get a chance to look at the book I recommended? Happy knitting.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice hat. Lovely yarn color.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

LizR said:


> I think perhaps it is. It is exactly the same as the afghan and i believe a multiple of 5+ stitches. I am away for the winter and this is one pattern I didn't scan into my computer. I also made three baby blanket sizes.


I've reviewed over 300 lace stitches so far.

No luck yet...

(*sigh*)

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KroSha said:


> I've reviewed over 300 lace stitches so far.
> 
> No luck yet...
> 
> ...


Would you be happy with "pretty darned close?" http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-stitch-library/fancy-stitch-knitting-patterns/braided-lace-stitch-pattern


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Would you be happy with "pretty darned close?" http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-stitch-library/fancy-stitch-knitting-patterns/braided-lace-stitch-pattern


Similar.

Thanks.

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Similar.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 🌎🌍🌏


Maybe better to figure out with a side by side. Looks like Amy's has wider, shorter sets (5 sts across?) and the new one 4 across?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Maybe better to figure out with a side by side. Looks like Amy's has wider, shorter sets (5 sts across?) and the new one 4 across?


Good comparison.

No purl canals on the tulip lace and the arc of the "wave" (petal?) is much shorter.

I like the tulip lace much more.

More "life" - - more movement/flow.

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Good comparison.
> 
> No purl canals on the tulip lace and the arc of the "wave" (petal?) is much shorter.
> 
> ...


Me, too.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

This closer? http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=831


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I prefer the blue one.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> This closer? http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=831


Does look like it !!!

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely hat and very nicely done, too.


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

Beautiful hat ! How do I get to the pattern ??

Thanks.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128149;&#128077;


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

gevereth said:


> Beautiful hat ! How do I get to the pattern ??
> 
> Thanks.


The link is in the opening post.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great hat Amy. Love the color you selected.
Thanks for sharing the ribbing.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I made a sweater with that pattern. I forget what it's called though.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

I love your work! Thanks for sharing how you modified the pattern. I think you are brave. I would like to learn more about modifying clothing patterns. This hat is truly lovely. Is it for yourself?


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful hat


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Very pretty! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Hilary4 said:


> This closer? http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=831


This is exactly the same stitch as the afghan I made.

I found the cover picture of the afghan pattern. Scanned and in my photos because it was magazine page and falling apart. It is made with two strands held together so it's nice and thick.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Luv this and the color. Thnx for sharing it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

LizR said:


> This is exactly the same stitch as the afghan I made.
> 
> I found the cover picture of the afghan pattern. Scanned and in my photos because it was magazine page and falling apart. It is made with two strands held together so it's nice and thick.


That's gorgeous - - and the yarn is doubled. Hmmmmmm, so VERY cozy !!!

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Love everything about it. Amyknits as always beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Fabulous hat Amy! That yarn looks luscious. I had to laugh every time you write about how your daughter & friends take your knitting. I have the same problem with 4 nieces. I just made a fair isle hat with matching cowl. The cowl has disappeared and the hat will probably show up on one of them soon. When I go out I usually end up wearing the hood on my jacket. Ha ha


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Your ribbing is much more elegant. I like!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful and who says you can't wear it!!! I bet it would look lovely on you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice job! I think you should keep it and make another for the gift!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

My friend just found this hat half finished (for her) and unstarted (for her daughter) in a different color, in her brother's stash, while going through his things after his sudden death. She has made it her mission to complete the items he chose for the intended recipients. It is a special hat indeed. Yours is lovely.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful hat and love your modifications! This book has been on my wish list for awhile and here's another reason to finally buy it.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

So feminine !


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

So pretty! The yarn looks delicious. Thanks for the link. Love the rib pattern.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely knit, much prefer your ribbing, adds a lovely touch to the pattern


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty! make one for yourself, silly!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty! Love the color!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Really lovely!! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern as well as the ribbing. I just love it. This will be my next project - after I finish the 4 projects I have already started!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful - and love the color!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> This closer? http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=831


Yes, even that cool wrapped vertical line!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

LizR said:


> This is exactly the same stitch as the afghan I made.
> 
> I found the cover picture of the afghan pattern. Scanned and in my photos because it was magazine page and falling apart. It is made with two strands held together so it's nice and thick.


The stitch definitely looks great as an afghan!


----------



## Gigi007 (Mar 10, 2015)

Good taste Amy. Very classy. Thanks for sharing. I ordered the book!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm not really a "hat person" but that one is lovely. I also have made a note of the fancy slip stitch rib pattern to use in the future.... I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I love this hat and the yarn you chose is beautiful. Your work, as always, is lovely. My daughter loves hats like this so I need to get the pattern and look into the yarn right away. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice. I never like regular ribbing either. I usualy do a seed stitch. Must try other alternatives.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> Very nice. I never like regular ribbing either. I usualy do a seed stitch. Must try other alternatives.


I really love seed and/or moss stitch!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I really love seed and/or moss stitch!


I assume you are happy with the results? I've never thought to do any other stitch but ribbing variations...... Now I have to think FURTHER outside the box!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I assume you are happy with the results? I've never thought to do any other stitch but ribbing variations...... Now I have to think FURTHER outside the box!


I'm happy with _your_ results!! I was just commenting in general on seed/moss stitch. I've stored the instructions for the ribbing you used because it's very effective. 

But yes, seed stitch does provide a nice stretch much like ribbing.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I assume you are happy with the results? I've never thought to do any other stitch but ribbing variations...... Now I have to think FURTHER outside the box!


Yes I have been happy. A little less stretch though but I knit loosely and no matter what, doing a swatch getting gauge etc, my hats tend to be a bit on the large side anyway.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Your hat is so pretty & thanks for the new stitch to try!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> This is the Tulip Lace Hat from the book "60 Quick Luxury Knits".
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-lace-hat-2
> 
> ...


Love the color,nice work.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Love it! Thanks Amyknits, you always share great patterns!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So pretty and I like your fancy ribbing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely hat!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I'm happy with _your_ results!! I was just commenting in general on seed/moss stitch. I've stored the instructions for the ribbing you used because it's very effective.
> 
> But yes, seed stitch does provide a nice stretch much like ribbing.


Thank you to both you and pamjlee! Something to try next!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I love your hat thanks for the link for the rib pattern.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Lovely hat. I like the ribbing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely ... Thanks for sharing....


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Would you be happy with "pretty darned close?" http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-stitch-library/fancy-stitch-knitting-patterns/braided-lace-stitch-pattern


Thank you for posting this. The original hat is lovely, but I prefer this look without the column of wrapped stitches in between, as I feel this look "flows" better.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hats are my favorite thing to knit and yours is just lovely!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It is a great looking hat.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely hat so nicely done and the color is gorgeous.


----------



## lovelylinda1950 (Jan 19, 2016)

I really like it and the choice of color, too.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty hat


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

This pattern is very similar to the tulip hat pattern. Made it for my DD for Christmas.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nona60 said:


> This pattern is very similar to the tulip hat pattern. Made it for my DD for Christmas.


http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/shawlshelllace.htm


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely. Slouch makes it very fashionable for this year.


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm late to KP today so have nothing original to say. But I wanted to add that I agree with everyone else. It's gorgeous!! Congratulations on a fabulous job!!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful hat!!!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Your knitting is very good quality especially with the speed that you knit.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful hat and color. Your work is amazing!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

pretty!


----------



## mrsrecarter (Apr 21, 2015)

Your hat is so pretty! The changes you made were a great choice!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> Thank you for posting this. The original hat is lovely, but I prefer this look without the column of wrapped stitches in between, as I feel this look "flows" better.


You're welcome. If you get a sec to just do a search on "knitting lace stitch patterns" or similar, you'll probably see some great stuff!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

beautiful Amy! I hate seed st (and rib also haha)...how do the seed st/sl st work for stretch etc? doesn't it stretch out? (like my kids have told me their 2x2 rib did on a wool hat!! huh??)


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> beautiful Amy! I hate seed st (and rib also haha)...how do the seed st/sl st work for stretch etc? doesn't it stretch out? (like my kids have told me their 2x2 rib did on a wool hat!! huh??)


There are so many versions of ribbing... I have been trying them all out. A couple other members posted about using seed/miss stitch... I have never tried those and will be doing so for my next hat that I would like to do a modification (from standard ribbing).


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words and compliments..... I enjoy sharing my work and am glad when others enjoy seeing my projects!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very pretty! I love that yarn also! Your work is always so beautiful!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful style pattern, colour & work! Love your ribbing' &#128155;&#128155;


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty hat. I love the color. 

Question: Where did you get the glass head?! I love that too.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful color and pattern, and I love your ribbing! Your 
work is outstanding.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful hat, love this pattern


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Pretty hat. I love the color.
> 
> Question: Where did you get the glass head?! I love that too.


They are great for blocking! I bought mine at Pier1. I believe they still carry them in store and online.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Really nice! Love that ribbing stitch.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful, love how you did the band


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty hat Amy.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty hat, well done and I love the color


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the colour and pattern, very nice.


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

wow.. beautiful!!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> They are great for blocking! I bought mine at Pier1. I believe they still carry them in store and online.


Thank you! I will look that up.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

aknitter said:


> Thank you! I will look that up.


They sure do:

Pier 1 Imports
Clear recycled glass head

$ 15.96


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely xx


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice Ami. Love the changes you made to the ribbing.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Nona60,
Yesterday I searched KP to see your lace hat but no luck at all. Would you mind sending me a picture and the link to get the pattern?
I love knitting lace hats.
Thank you for your help.
Regards,
Grant


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Grant said:


> Hi Nona60,
> Yesterday I searched KP to see your lace hat but no luck at all. Would you mind sending me a picture and the link to get the pattern?
> I love knitting lace hats.
> Thank you for your help.
> ...


Was it this?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-and-cable-hat-3


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

What are people still commenting on this page, dont know what the rage is all about.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Grant said:


> Hi Nona60,
> Yesterday I searched KP to see your lace hat but no luck at all. Would you mind sending me a picture and the link to get the pattern?
> I love knitting lace hats.
> Thank you for your help.
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> What are people still commenting on this page, dont know what the rage is all about.


This is a photo posting of a hat and a question was asked. No "rage" at all..... IMO and observation.

No need to follow if you aren't interested, of course.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Was it this?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-and-cable-hat-3


That's an adorable hat!! I have some Red Heart Soft in Plummy that's just begging to be made into that hat! I'm going to cast on tonight!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> What are people still commenting on this page, dont know what the rage is all about.


It has happened that while going through the forum, I discover a post that I somehow missed the first time around. And I do sometimes comment, even if the original post was written days or weeks beforehand. Perhaps this is the case.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This is a photo posting of a hat and a question was asked. No "rage" at all..... IMO and observation.
> 
> No need to follow if you aren't interested, of course.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi knitwit2,
I really do not know because I have never seen the one Nona 60 posted. 
Thank you for the link and the beautiful hat that I will knit for my daughter ( she loved it )!
My best regards,
Grant


----------

